
Do you think writing metrics would help writers? - jmnicholson
https://www.authorea.com/users/8850/articles/150732-the-fitbit-of-research-writing
======
nxsynonym
It's an interesting idea. The problem I see, is applying these types of
metrics to creative endeavors would lead down a path of quantity over quality.

I think it would be a useful tool for people who have trouble finding a
'creative groove' and need guidance. I think it could also be abused by people
who oversee/hire creative people and want to track and micro manage.

It works for fitness, because in general more = better. When it comes to
writing, especially non-technical or non-explanatory writing, brevity is king
and where the beauty is found.

There's also danger in distraction. The writer could end up focusing more on
trivial details of their process ("how many times have I used 'as such' THIS
time?") instead of focusing on getting the main idea out and then revising and
editing.

